

Using X-Rays for better bandwidth in your data centers - shrineOfLies

The bandwidth increase is really promising. The only problem with X-Rays is that exposure to them is fatal.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cseweb.ucsd.edu&#x2F;~gmporter&#x2F;papers&#x2F;porter-xray-tinytocs13.pdf
======
planteen
It seems like the propagation issue is significant. What about radiation
effects in semiconductors they will cause? What about using other modulation
like QAM or OFDM at 60 GHz? What about advances in fiber?

------
mmagin
"NASA has recently demonstrated an X-Ray data modulator [3], although at less
than 1 Mbps. Further engineering may close this gap."

